# bulls/knicks end of game video



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

http://s19.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=18F839N0YHJ0N2VFV2EGKZV8KF


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

O thank you so much!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

thanx


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks.

Thats just beautiful...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Damnit! I missed it, and it doesn't work now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SWEET


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW I can't remember the last time the UC crowd was going nuts like that.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

it didnt work....


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> it didnt work....


What happened?

Don't tell me it died already.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Damn, it died already. I'll re-up.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

oh hurry... PLEASE HURRY


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd like to archive it, but I've seen it already.


>>File Transfer: Unavailable
Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.

Your transfer cannot be completed. Most likely the file has exceeded its allotted bandwidth or has been removed by the original sender or a recipient.<<


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

http://s14.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=C2A373936BBCBF7AE89DFA7AF014862A

There ya go. Yousendit links expire after acertain number of downloads, so get it while ya can.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

hmmm, dead....still


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

oh...damn...missed out...lol next time


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This team looks good. I like the winning feeling again. I was only 8 years old last time the Bulls won like this.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Oh, man, I don't have cable so i couldn't see it. If someone could please, please, please post a more permanent version of the video I would be sooo thankful...


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Ilstate, again man! These fellas are downloading the video as quick as that Bulls fastbreak.

Thanks!


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm uppin to a yahoo briefcase account. I'll be back in a few.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

5 stars for you, Ilstate. Thanks and looking foward to downloading the video.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

http://f2.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/uzemakinaruto/lst?.dir=/My+Documents&.view=l

edit: I think you need username and password

username: uzemakinaruto
password: rasengan


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

It says your briefcase is empty? 

The first few times it gave me an error message. Now it says your briefcase is empty...? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

How do i get it


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

It's working now, with the u/n, p/w. 

Thanks man!! '

Five stars...


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

not working for me still


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> not working for me still


Whats the problem?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

It says page cannot be displayed??


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

OH MY GOD I CAN'T EVEN IMAGINE WHAT THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN LIKE LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


(Had to bust out the all caps for that one...sorry. I'll take a deep breath and calm down a bit...wow...what a play at the end. Thanks so much, Illstate, you made my night.)


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> It says page cannot be displayed??


go to http://briefcase.yahoo.com/

sign in with username and password above, then in my documents the files should be there.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

nah page cannot still be displayed prolly my gay computers fault, thanks anyway man, ill try later


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

Here it can´t be displayed too...

But thanks anyway...


----------



## cwalkmanuel (Apr 24, 2003)

Its giving me a page cannot be displayed error also.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> 
> 
> go to http://briefcase.yahoo.com/
> ...


Wich file ? 10 or 11 ?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

not working :upset: :dead: :no:  :sour:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

We need a new link.:sigh:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Before you stole the file off our board, you could have at least renamed it........:|


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

someone please show some love, for those who haven't seen the last minutes yet.

upload that file please !!!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> someone please show some love, for those who haven't seen the last minutes yet.
> 
> upload that file please !!!






You PM'ed me about it, but didn't leave an email, so........


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Before you stole the file off our board, you could have at least renamed it........:|


Didn't know it was a problem. 

If so, you coulda told me that it was in the original thread when I posted that after I watched it, I'd upload it so that it'd be easier on everyone else. 

Also in the original post, you gave no indication that you'd have a problem when somebody suggested that somebody up it yousendit. You just said that you couldn't because it was an "awkward 27 megs".


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Relax, I'm messing with you. :greatjob:



Just would be nice to get credited once in my life, that's all. :|


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

My bad. And, credit to ShamBulls!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Re-post it. Damn, too many Bulls fans who don't post who leech it. :upset:


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

I can get into the yahoo briefcase just fine, but someone is uploading stuff into it.
Last night, the briefcase ended up being full, inspite of the fact that the videos I uploaded are about 8 mb in total. I had to delete everything in the folder then reupload. Now, somebody decided it'd be cute to upload a picture entitled "Gay".


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

Now it´s working, I´m taking it in a great 30bytes/seg... Maybe tomorow i will see it, but tanks, it´s worth the wait!!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

finally got it !!

for those who didnt

great passing 

chandlers block !!!


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey *ShamBulls*, I've PMed to you twice. Have you got those PM's?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Thank you, now I got it.

wow... that layup by Curry. He looks like a small forward running the floor. I agree he's way too athletic and talented to not be able to dominate on both ends.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> finally got it !!
> 
> for those who didnt
> ...





"Yeah well done Sham for these files, oh wow you're great, I really wanted these and you came through for me!"


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> "Yeah well done Sham for these files, oh wow you're great, I really wanted these and you came through for me!"


hey man, i didnt say i made them myself.
i got them from a link on realgm.

thanks anyway sham.

ps.: shambulls=:clap:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

:greatjob:


----------

